# Happy 2016



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

To our friends down under to start with :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Happy New Year!*

View attachment 79644


With 2016 already underway in the Pacific region, best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

New Year's Resolution:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Still 14 hours left until the new year, for me....which means I only have FOURTEEN HOURS to get the bulk gym bod I promised I would get 

...

nvm not gonna happen


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Less then 7 hours for this neck of the woods.

Have a nice evening everybody :cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't mean to be a killjoy, but is it really a happy new year when now we have to face preparing our tax forms? I say happy new year begins April 16th!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Hogmanay, & a Happy and Healthy New Year to all.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A little over four hours left here in snowed-over Belarus. At this time a year from now, I will probably be packing suitcases and getting ready to... well, go home. But now I am just going to a friend's party. Happy New Year and all the best, my friends!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy New Year TC peeps!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A guid new year to ane an' a'
An' mony may ye see, 
An' during a' the years to come, 
O happy may ye be. 
An' may ye ne'er hae cause to mourn, 
To sigh or shed a tear; 
To ane an'a baith great an' sma' 
A hearty guid New year.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Florestan said:


> I don't mean to be a killjoy, but is it really a happy new year when now we have to face preparing our tax forms? I say happy new year begins April 16th!


You have a good point ... but any refund we get goes to paying the annual bill for our auto insurance.

We began our tax keeping records (excel spreadsheets) at the first of the year and all we have to do is add up totals and enter them into the PC tax application we purchase each year.

All that aside though ... all the best for 2016 on behalf of the staff of TC.

Here in Arizona we have (at the moment) another 5 hours and 38 minutes to go. We are staying home again this year.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Salud e dinero in 2016 for all of you.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I fell asleep 4 pm and woke up 2 am so this was the first time since I was a toddler I have been sleeping when the new year began. I thought I would woke up when the fireworks would began if I fell asleep but not.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Happy New 2016 TC members! I wish you luck, health, prosperity and everything best.


----------



## ganio (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy New Year 2016!






Újévköszöntő I (New Year's Greeting I) from Forty-four Duos, BB104


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

A Happy and prosperous New Year to one and all. Lang may yer lum reek!

My first New Year's resolution is to try and stay on topic whenever I post on a thread. We'll see how long that lasts! My second is to listen to more and buy/download less. Again we'll see how long that one lasts!:lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy 2016! I went to bed at 10 expecting my neighbors to wake me at 12 with their annoying firecrackers, but they apparently followed my lead and missed the stroke of midnight. 

Oh, well, it's on to black-eyed peas and watching the Rose Parade.

Looking forward to a year of stimulating conversations and new discoveries around here.


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish for you all a fruitful and exciting 2016 full of amazing experiences, fascinating people and of course great great music.


----------

